# clumps in hot mudd - hand mixing



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

My pan was clean and so were my tools. is it normal for there to be some small clumps(small balls) in the joint compound(hamilton 90) after hand mixing? I was mixing for about 10 minutes and there were still lumps in there.... the rest of the compound was smooth like I wanted it but those small clumps just seem to stay. I was mixing with a 4inch then a 6 inch knife. 

I tried water first, then slowly poor in the compound. then I tried powder first, water..etc. still clumps.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I use a cordless drill and a small paint mixer, never any lumps:no:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

And since I'm not racing the clock, I just leave the quick mud sitting on the shelf at the store. I do use it ocassionally for patching, but mostly I don't even take a glance at the stuff on my way to pick up a bucket of ready-mix.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

newbpainter said:


> My pan was clean and so were my tools. is it normal for there to be some small clumps(small balls) in the joint compound(hamilton 90) after hand mixing? I was mixing for about 10 minutes and there were still lumps in there.... the rest of the compound was smooth like I wanted it but those small clumps just seem to stay. I was mixing with a 4inch then a 6 inch knife.
> 
> I tried water first, then slowly poor in the compound. then I tried powder first, water..etc. still clumps.


Hand mixing will always produce clumps.

As stated, use an electric drill with a plaster paddle mixer in a 5 gallon clean bucket.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Since I use so little of it, I use a hand-held kitchen mixer. And I mix it right in an old D/W pan I keep just for that purpose.


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

hmm...i've been using the hand mixed mud for taping - it had clumps. will this cause problems? should remove the tap, sand it down and start over?


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

i mix mud by hand all the time and dont get any lumps but maybe cause ive been doing that for years, its possible your bag of mud had some moisture and some of it dried up ,if thats the case you can mix it as long as you want and it wont ever break up.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I save my pan for regular mud. The quick-sets, I hand mix in a dollar store 10quart, *bowl* with a handle built in. Use an 18" giant *spatula* from Costco, cleans out quick onto my hawk. Swish the bowl and spatula with the 18" car wash brush once, leave in the 5 gallon bucket, half full of water. Never a lump. Apply compound. Be safe, G


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Willie T said:


> ........ I use a hand-held kitchen mixer. And I mix it right in an old D/W pan I keep just for that purpose.


 I was at last Remodeling Show in Las Vegas where Myron Ferguson the Nationally known Drywall Guy was demonstrating for USG. When he got to the part where he demonstrated the three methods to patch drywall, he pulled out a kitchen cake mixer and chucked it in his cordless drill. Then he turned to the audience and said this is my wife's, but she doesn't make me cakes. Then he added but then I've got a birthday coming up next month, maybe if I give it back, she'll make me a cake.

He used it to mix 5 minute mud in his pan.

http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuilding/authors/myron-ferguson.aspx

When Myron mixes larger quantities of setting compound he uses larger ½” corded drill with mixing paddle:

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ools&hvadid=3200402217&ref=pd_sl_4n8njacpe4_b
Amazon doesn't list the brand that Myron uses. It is supposed to work 20% faster (attached Pic)

Here are some tips on mixing larger batches than the OP:
http://www.tape-finish-texture-drywall.org/drywall-mudding-tips.html
.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, the kitchen mixer works great. My mother-in-law gave me an old one and I save it for those small jobs where I can mix a little in an ice cream pail.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The small clumps aren't unusual and won't have any effect on the tape as long as you applied enough compound prior to applying the tape. I've been doing this for a long time and sometimes still get a few lumps. They'll tend to work themselves out as you use the mud, applying and wiping back down. If you're using paper tape, ready mix is fine. Setting type compounds are recommended for mesh tape, or if you're trying to speed up the process and do a couple of coats in a short time frame.....


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

oldrivers said:


> i mix mud by hand all the time and dont get any lumps but maybe cause ive been doing that for years, its possible your bag of mud had some moisture and some of it dried up ,if thats the case you can mix it as long as you want and it wont ever break up.


 
i should elaberate on this, it depends on how much mud your trying to mix and the consistency of the mud. i can mix mud by hand but not large portions at a time.


----------

